

Is this good high-concept pitch for Writer.is? - IvarsIndriks

I&#x27;m meeting investors for http:&#x2F;&#x2F;writer.is
And need high concept pitch. I got this one &quot;Typewriting on wallpaper&quot;
Is this good?
======
erichurkman
I clicked your link, and clicked "How it works?" and was taken to a
registration page. Is that intentional? Why would I sign up for something that
I have no clue what it is?

~~~
IvarsIndriks
Sorry. That is bug. Will fix it.

